# Ventillation?



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

So I'm a fairly new hedgie owner but I've done a heck of a lot of obsessive researching. I couldn't find a whole lot of info on cage ventilation. I've got my STELLAA! in an old lizard terrarium, about 20 gallons in size. We keep her in that next to our patio window which is usually open a crack, not so much to chill her but enough to have half the tank warm with the heat lamp and the other half a tad cooler for her. I'm concerned about the stale air in the tank though, I know hedgies can often get respiratory problems and I don't want that for her. I have ordered a small clip on fan that I'm hoping I can have on a low setting to keep the air moving. It's meant to clip on to infant strollers so it shouldn't be too strong that it would chill her. Does this sound like it would be sufficient? Has anyone heard or tried a similar method? Un relatedly, she seems to enjoy sleeping on the cooler side of the tank next to her litter pan lately? Is that odd to anyone? 
Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use the fan, even if it's small. Do you know what the actual temperature is? You need to have a thermometer so you can ensure it's a safe temp, and you don't really want a warm side and cool side for hedgehogs. They aren't like reptiles and it's best to have the whole enclosure around the same temp. Do you have the heat lamp on a thermostat? It's sounds like it's too hot if she's staying on the unheated side.

Honestly, I'd highly recommend getting her a different enclosure ASAP. Ventilation isn't the biggest concern with your tank - it's way too small if its 20 gallons. Minimum recommended size in the USA is 4 square feet and it's 8 square feet in Europe, which I agree with.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Lots of questions haha. I do have a thermometer on the tank but im not certain how reliable it is as its quite hard to read. I do intend on upsizing her enclosure fairly soon though anyways so thats on the list. As for the hot vs cold size the particular heat lamp i have inst all that strong so when i say warmer side its like maybe a 2 degree difference and I did rotate the entire tank around and its seems more like she just favors that particular corner regardless of temp. Whatever works for her i guess it just seemed strange behaviour wise. Also i was unaware you could get lamps on thermostats. I will have to look into that if her choice continues just in case. Thanks very much!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend getting a digital thermometer with a probe. They're easy to change the placement of the probe as desired to check temp of multiple places in the tank, and the digital read out is much easier to read. They're also more accurate than dial thermometers, though I don't know if that's what you have or not. You can get them pretty cheap at home supply stores, Walmart, etc., $5-10. 

Glad to hear the enclosure upgrade is planned.  

Yup, you buy the thermostat separately, then plug the lamp into the thermostat, which plugs into the wall. I use Zilla 1000watt thermostats.


----------

